# Cutting a circle on a Router Table?



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

I am trying to figure out how to cut a circle on the inside of 12"x12" of hardboard. I was wanting to do this on my router table but afraid that when the circle is cut one of the pieces will go flying out of control. Any help?


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Try watching THIS
Hope this will help you .


----------



## oscaro928 (Nov 1, 2012)

That was really useful, thanks. I have to try that on my table.

Oscar


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

You're welcome. 
Peteyb - try doing that too


----------



## Peteyb (May 28, 2011)

Surfside just got on this morning to look at this. I think that this should work for what I am looking to do I just need to figure out out to make that ruler he has in his miter slot. Thanks for the help I have been looking at a lot of circle jigs but never found this one.


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

That works…thats how i made some 32" circles…with out the marking…. i just put a stop in the track from the other end ..held with a clamp so i could adjust ..then just put your work on the pin an slide it into the bit ..just keep adjusting your stop until its right..then every circle will b the same..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Peteyb, couple of ways to keep control of the outside piece:
-leave a few spots uncut and finish them by hand
-cut all but 1/32nd through and then finish by hand
-use double sided tape to fasten both inside and outside to a sacrificial board that you cut into but not through


----------

